# Recommend a drink with ibs



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Other than water and peppermint tea, can anyone help with what else we can drink, I have tried apple juice and thats touch and go getting the amount right







I am at a party on Sat night was thinking of having some alchohol can anyone recommend any, or is it best just to steer away, I hear wine is okay, and maybe vodka, but what do you put with it, Certainly not COKE !







that would be a quick exit!thanks Sam.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi sam sorry to be boring,(i talk of myself being a non-drinker) id reccomend water, or soya milk (people go awh yuk soya!) but it does not have to be boring or bland you can add fruits to it and blend it.But i see you are going to a party why not try some wine, least that way you dont need to add cola,or if its wine i guess you could add a wee bit of lemonade, enjoy your party


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Sam--My doctor recommended vodka, but I tried it with 7-UP. Bad idea. I was hung over the next day. I've found that mixers cause me problems. I drink Black Velvet Canadian whiskey on the rocks with a cherry. It's a smooth whiskey and the cherry gives it just the right amount of sweetness. I always drink a pint of water between drinks and try not to have more than 1 drink per hour. Oh, and I don't eat if I'm going to be drinking. Food and alcohol don't mix for me. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

the only alcohol i have is whiskey when i feel a cold coming on i take a hot toddy, my dad told me to do this a few yrs ago and i followed his advice, only thing was i got so pissed as i drank a half bottle of whiskey with honey and hot orange ohmigod i was seeing stars, dad said your not supposed to drink that much







good at the time but next day..... never again


----------



## 16069 (Jul 27, 2005)

> quote:...dad said your not supposed to drink that much


Depends who you ask! My friend can easily get through a bottle of single malt in a night. He swears by at it (and at it after he's drunk it!) Though his family is from Skye. That may explain it.I get by by drinking Guinness (it has a constipating effect anyway, which can be useful). Red wine doesn't have too many bad effects as long as its not cheap ####.White wine is infamous for giving you the runs at the best of times, so best avoid that unless you are constipated! Actually so is vodka ("vodka ****s" as they are known). And lots of lager can cause the squits too. Stick to Guinness!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

beautiful place skye


----------



## 16069 (Jul 27, 2005)

yeah, when its not blowing a gale and the rain isn't bucketing down!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Actually, Guinness has a laxative effect if drunk too much, i have never heard of white wine giving anyone D (unless intolerant to alcohol). Guinness is well known as giving NORMAL people D!!! I have NEVER heard of it constipating anyone. It has a lot of iron in it if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep the mixers can be problematic.I would avoid apple/pear/cherry/peach/plum juices in mixers because they have sorbitol which can loosen the stools.Alcohol just on it's own can do that.Sodas with high fructose corn syrup can loosen stools for some people.If you have to drink I'd do white wine or clear liquor with tonic water/seltzer that have no sugar in them.K.


----------



## 21820 (Jun 14, 2005)

all i can add is green tea, lemon and green tea and Rice Dream enriched rice drinks which come in chocolate, vanilla and plain, but nothing for a good time at a party.


----------



## 16069 (Jul 27, 2005)

> quote:It has a lot of iron in it if that has anything to do with it.


I think most people (especially those who have taken iron tablets) would testify to iron having a rather constipating effect. And believe me, Guinness, has a tendency to produce solid black stools. Ask anyone who has had a long night on Guinness!!Christ, white wine doesn't cause the squits!!? How much are we talking about? Anything more than a bottle and the next day is not pleasant.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

It's different effects on diff people again isn't it! See I can drink wine, and never have any problem with my stomach. yet if I have a night on the vodka, ooh, I know about it the night and next day! Awful. I would recommend water, with squash in (i'm on the vimto squash at the moment, and it's lovely). Boring I know, but saves the hassle of the bad stomach!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I will admit, black yes, but its never constipating! White wine, never had a problem, nor have any of my other friends (some of which have IBS).


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm with fedup on this one - boring yes but also safe. No-one will know it is only water in your glass will they?


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

P.S. Why is it generally assumed that you cannot have a good night out without alcohol?


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Fed Up, I'm on Vimto cordial too! I was addicted to Coke for years, was drinking around 2ltrs a day, no wonder my IBS was through the roof LOL. I quite like the Vimto now and my IBS has improved compared to what it was like before. I'm not a big alcohol drinker but seem to be OK with white wine


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

ok heres the word: vodka is made with potatoe best avoided mot other aclcohol is also veg or fruit orientated but white rum... barcardi i find best and diet coke is better tho not alway good, get a straw and stir til flat easier on the tummy


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i onyl drink water if im out though but trouble with mass water drinking in clubs in the city you get asked if your popping pills lol as they drink loads of water... im like yup i do butt here prescribed


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

For me beer (mostly bud lite) and scotch work great... Wine.. white or red... death. the fruit is no good.Try things out.. and make sure you don't confuse the beer squirts with what you ate.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Budweiser is known for giving most people the squirts and they don't even have ibs, I drink wine every night but drink rose or white zin. It helps me relax and forget about the stress of ibs and family problems. I had to quit a few things I use to love like marqritas and some wine coolers make me sick, and I don't do mixed drinks anymore. we drink rolling rock beer now and its so light I can drink alot and not get sick. I just have to watch and not drink to much or very sick the next day verrrry bad hangover/


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Peardrops - Me too! I used to drink nothing but coke, but it was only when I started reading up on IBS that I realised this was bad for me - OK I know it's full of sugar and bad for teeth, but didn't realise it could have set my D off! Since I started drinking that lovely Vimto squash with water, things eased up! I used to drink tons of coke at work, but now I take a bottle of squash in, get the water out of our drinks machine, and I'm well away!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I find gatorade or powerade works.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

what the heck is vimto squash? and can you get it on the west coast? I have seen a few people refer to it but what is it?


----------

